# Intergalactic Peanut Butter Pie



## Timeloyd (May 13, 2006)

THIS RECEPIE REQUIRES LOTS OF REFRIGERATION

THE CHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKER PIE CRUST

2 Cups crushed Chocolate Graham Crackers 
2-3 tbs. Sugar
1/2 cup (6 tbs.) melted Margerine / Butter

   Combine all the crumbled up Chocolate Graham Crackers, Sugar, and Melted Butter / Margerine.
   Mix everything up real well but keep it from getting too confusing. 
   Oil a pie pan evenly with Peanut Oil. I use as much Peanut Oil as I can put in the cover of the oil container. I like Peanut Oil because it makes it nutty. I Use round cake pans as a deep pie pan.
   Press The mixture into the pie pan and then walking it across the bottom, up the sides and over the edge.
   BAKE 10 MINUTES.
   Then let it cool down and seek the meaning of it's life..

   Kiss Peanut Butter FILLING ~

42 Milk Chocolate Kisses (real kisses are optional)
1 Cup Whipping Cream
1 3.8 oz. package Chocolate Fudge Pudding and Pie Mix
2 Cups cold Hot Chocolate
1/2 Cup Creamy Peanut Butter
1 tbs. Powdered / Bakers Sugar
1 Tsp. Vanilla Extract
2 Tbsp. Cocoa Mix Powder

  Melt all the Chocolate Kisses and 4 tbsp. Whipping Cream in a small microwave safe bowl. Microwave it high 1 to 2 minutes. Spread this mixture over the bottom of the baked pie shell. Refrigerate for 30 minutes. Make it really cool.

In a 2 Quart sauce pan put the Chocolate Fudge Pudding mix and 1/2 Cup Peanut Butter.
Gradally blend them together stirring it in a clock wise direction until smooth to add Positive Energy to the mixture. Don't get too mixed up. 

Cook the mixture over medium heat until the pudding thickens and boils. Remove it from the heat. Cook 10 minutes low stirring frequently.

Pour the pudding mixture over the Chocoate Kisses / Whipping Cream mixture in the pie shell. Let it cool on the counter, table or similar until the pie pan is cold. Refrigerate several hours until it is real firm and looks hard.

DO NOT PUT PIE PAN IN THE REFRIGERATOR WHEN HOT.

In a small bowl mix together the remaining whipping cream, 1 tbsp. Powdered / Baker's Sugar, 1 tbsp. Vanilla to prevent Peanut Butteritis from eating too much Peanut Butter streight. Add Cocoa Powder to the mixture and Chocolate Shavings from a shaved frozen chocoate bar or chocolate bunny >;{  mixing until it is stiff.

Spread it over the Intergalactic Peanut Butter Pie evenly. Your pun here.

COOL AND REFRIGERATE UNTIL YOU ARE READY TO SERVE. CUT WITH A COLD BUTTER KNIFE FROM THE FREEZER.
SHARE AND ENJOY.

Optional ~ Before serving you can put Whipped Cream (Chocolate or Regular flavor), over the pie and sprinkle with Chocolate Shavings. Put a Chocolate Covered Cherry or so on top of it in case anyone wants to eat the Cherrys. Share And Enjoy.

Timeloyd Rich

Foraging@SurvivorMail.com

http://community.webtv.net/Taimloyd/FORAGINGTTHEEDIBLE

Time is an illusion. Lunch time doubly so.
Ford Prefect ~ The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2006)

Looks yummy, Loyd. My chocoholic husband will love it!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 13, 2006)

I agree.  This looks like a wickedly tasty creation.  My wife would swoon for it, and probably my 20 year old daughter as well.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## katluvscake (May 13, 2006)

Thanks!!! My mother will love this for Mothers Day!!!


----------

